# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  reklamirati dojenje?

## lukava puščica

baš sam danas s malcem bila kod doktorice u dosadnoj bijeloj čekaonici u kojoj redovito čekamo 2h i u čekaonici se nalazi jedan jedini poster a to je onaj crni za koristenje autosjedalice. i okej sigurno su ga svi snimili budući da tamo provode bar 2-3h i nauče točno gdje se koja rupica u zidu nalazi.

pitala sam se kako bi super bilo da se isto tako printa neki plakat s mamom koja doji i s nekom vrlo ohrabrujućom porukom u smislu _svaka žena ima  DOVOLJNO mlijeka a ako ima poteškoća neka nazove SOS telefon._

mislim da bi se u takav plakat puno ljudi zagledalo, pogotovo jer bi bio na mjestu gdje još majušne bebe svaki mjesec dolaze i koje još uvijek doje. i tako bi mame buljeći po čekaonici dobile podršku tom slikom i rečenicom i odmah br telefona ili barem link gdje se mogu informirati o dojenju. 
sjećam se da sam tijekom tih dugih čekanja u razgovoru s drugim mamama čula podosta blesave argumente za odustajanje od dojenja, dohranu s 4 mj i sl...

možda kasno palim, možda je ovakva kampanja već bila i prohujala s vihorom, ali čak i ako je bila ne bi j bilo loše obnoviti jer  svaki mjesec je puno novih beba i uplašenih mama kojima svi govore da nemaju dosta mlijeka i kako je adaptirano hranjivije, možda im se usput potrefe ravnodušni pedijatri a ako žene nemaju priliku za korištenjem interneta ili imaju a ne znaju gdje da pitaju ili traže pomoć, ovako nešto bi bilo super!

doduše ne znam odgovara li to savjetnicama za dojenje niti smije li se Roda na taj način oglašavati ali ako se smiju autosjedalice gledati u čekaonici i na panoima uz cestu, valjda se smije i dojenje!

----------


## Elinor

*lukava puščice*, dobra ti je ideja, tj. slogan. Imam nekoliko prijateljica/poznanica koje imaju bebe mlađe od 2 mjeseca i sve sumnjaju u svoju sposobnost da same mogu prehraniti svoje dijete.   :Sad:   Najžalosnije je što im ja nudim brojeve SOS telefona, one si zapišu, al nikad ne nazovu. Ne znam zašto je to tako. Jedna čak dodaje adaptirano na svoju ruku jer beba plače, a ima 6 tjedana.   :Sad:  Pričam o skokovima u razvoju, ali kao da pričam kineski. Kao da mi nitko ne vjeruje da to zaista postoji jer one nikad prije nisu čule za to. I onda sam ja u bedu jer vidim kako su i bebe i mame nezadovoljne. Sa svojih 8 i pol mjeseci uspješnog dojenja  koje imam iza sebe mogle bi me shvatiti barem mrvicu ozbiljnije, ali   :Nope:  . No, plakate bi vidjele mnoge žene i možda bi se nekome od svih njih i upalila žaruljica.  :Idea:

----------


## grace

Potpisujem Elinor, tako su i meni reagirale sve majke kojima sam pokušala objasniti sve "istine" o dojenju, sve su gledale kao tele u šarena vrata. Moj zaključak je ili si za ( i tad gaziš preko mrtvih da ti cica nahrani tvoje dijete) ili jednostavno nisu za i možeš se slikati sa savjetima, brojevima i sl.
Molim da se ne nađe nitko uvređen, znam da ima majki koje nisu bile uspješne, ali ja govorim o onima koj  iako im je ponuđena neka nova mogućnost ne žele je ni pogledati a kamo li upotrijebiti. Obično je odgovor ako budem imala dovoljno...

----------


## klia

> Moj zaključak je ili si za ( i tad gaziš preko mrtvih da ti cica nahrani tvoje dijete) ili jednostavno nisu za i možeš se slikati sa savjetima, brojevima i sl.


Apsolutno te potpisujem. Danas sam imala jedno takvo iskustvo i cijeli dan sam tužna.  :Sad:

----------


## klia

Ali sam ipak za to da sos brojevi budu svuda. Za onih, makar i nekoliko, koje stvarno žele, a nemaju se kome obratiti.

----------


## Ninči

U Merkuru u čekaonici ima neki plakat koji promovira dojenje...ne sjećam se sad točno što piše na njemu, ali sam sigurna da promovira dojenje  :Grin:

----------


## kahna

Joj, ja sam isto tako u bedu da to ne mogu niti opisati.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Tako me rastužuju sva ta neuspjela dojenja, neinformirane, i nezainteresirane mame. Da barem pokušaju, poslušaju savjet, nazovu SOS ali ništa. Kao da se ne radi o njihovom dijetetu. Ne znam. Ne razumijem to i jako me to ljuti, a ne mogu ništa.   :Sad:

----------


## zhabica

> Tako me rastužuju sva ta neuspjela dojenja, neinformirane, i nezainteresirane mame. Da barem pokušaju, poslušaju savjet, nazovu SOS ali ništa. Kao da se ne radi o njihovom dijetetu. Ne znam. Ne razumijem to i jako me to ljuti


potpis 

mene tjese neke rijeci savjetnica koje sam cula pa sam sad manje ljuta kad vidim takve situacija ali me najvise od svega rastuznuje manjak volje za znanjem i informacijama.

----------


## klia

A mene pak najviše rastužuje što će neke mame reći da su pokušale SVE i nisu uspjele (šireći time mit o dojenju koje je sreća pojedinaca), a zapravo nisu pokušale ni poslušale.

----------


## leonisa

ali mozda u tom trenutku jesu.
jer nisu znale za vise, jace.
mozda nisu pokusale jer vise nisu mogle.
 :Saint:  

educirat bi se trebalo lijecnicko osoblje i ono bi trebalo "vuci" stuju znanja.

roda, na zalost nema kapaciteta za to   :Sad:

----------


## klia

L, jučer sam bila kod mame koja je još i moja prijateljica. Ti znaš koliko bih joj ja podataka i potpore mogla dati (moj broj stoji u rodilištu u svakoj sobi za pomoć pri dojenju). Ali, ona je rekla - pusti me. Mlijeko kapa iz prsa, žena uvela bočicu. Također, ima pomoć u kući.
No, definitvno nismo sve iste.
U rodilištu je 5 dana ova mama isključivo dojila. Da nije imala m, znaš da bi joj prvo oni uvalili bočicu. No, puna je mlijeka.
Evo sam dva dana tužna. Možda ne bi to tako bilo da to nije moja bliska prijateljica.
Preispitujem sebe - osuđujem li?
Ne, iskreno, samo ne razumijem. Do bola.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## leonisa

> Možda ne bi to tako bilo da to nije moja bliska prijateljica.
> Preispitujem sebe - osuđujem li?
> Ne, iskreno, samo ne razumijem. Do bola.


tu je odgovor.
kad se radi o bliskoj osobi emocionalno smo puno angaziraniji i prolazimo s mamom sto i ona prolazi. tesko se iskljuciti i odmaknuti. 
njezin uspijeh dozivljavamo i osjecamo kao uspijeh, no i njezin ne uspijeh nas boli kao vlastiti. 
zbog toga je tesko. jer ponekad, kao kod tebe, dogodi se situacija da mi zelimo puno vise od majke da ona uspije.
i tu osjetimo taj teret na grudima.

no ma koliko ti zeljela njen uspijeh, moras reci sebi, svatko ima pravo na svoj izbor i svoju odluku i svatko odgovara za sebe.
ne mozes pomoci nekome ko ne zeli pomoc.

ako ne zeli dojiti, ne zeli. i ne mora.  :Smile: 


a tebi jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## Maya&Leon

:Sad:  

Imam predivnu nećakinju staru 12 dana.... 
Šogorica (prvorotkinja) je imala teži porod (prirodnim putem ali uz epiduralnu i dripove je rađala skoro 24 sata i jako je popucala bez obzira što su je rezali) što je pretpostavljam rezultiralo općim lošim stanjem tijela i mlijeko u bolnici nije došlo (naravno da su je hranili bočicom   :Evil or Very Mad:  - Vinogradska), a kada su nakon 3 dana došli iz bolnice opet su ju nastavili tako hraniti bez obzira što sam ih preklinjala da ne kupuju formulu i neka puste bebu da odradi svoje. 
Nije problem u tome da šogorica nije željela dojiti i stavljala ju je na sisu cijelo vrijeme, no iako sam pokušavala im objasniti sistem ponude i potražnje očito nisam bila dovoljno jasna. Dala sam im i SOS broj, molila da nazovu, brat mi je stalno govorio da oni nju stavljaju na sisu (hej, čak je i on pokušao sisati i izazvati laktaciju   :Crying or Very sad:  kako je moguće da su toliko needucirani a visokoobrazovani 40-godišnjaci?!) ali eto ona ne vuče dovoljnom, mlijeka nema i tako to...
 :Sad:   Epilog: mislim da moja nećakinja nije dobila čak niti kolostrumsko mlijeko a kamoli nešto drugo, već 12 dana pikulica moja mala jede prokletu formulu..... ima li još nade za njih??

----------


## NatasaM...

Maya, uvijek ima nade ako oni to zele. 

Opcenito, nesto treba zapamtiti:
1. dajes savjete samo ako te netko to pita (odnosno, ako ne pita bolje je sutjeti)
2. kad das savjet, ta osoba moze s njim napraviti sto zeli (poslusati, ne poslusati, ili poslusati samo djelomicno)
3. nikad ne savjetovati tebi poznate osobe, to je skoro pa nemoguca misija

Ako das broj SOS telefona ili broj telefona osobe koja nesto zna, napravila si sve sto mozes, ostalo je na roditeljima.

Bit je u tome da je npr. meni dojenje jako bitno, ali npr. moja prijateljica smatra da to nije vrijedno previse truda. I obje smo u pravu, samo sto svaka ima svoju istinu.  :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

> no ma koliko ti zeljela njen uspijeh, moras reci sebi, svatko ima pravo na svoj izbor i svoju odluku i svatko odgovara za sebe.
> ne mozes pomoci nekome ko ne zeli pomoc.
> ako ne zeli dojiti, ne zeli. i ne mora.


upravo to! ovo i ja stalno sebi ponavljam, svatko ima pravo na svoj izbor pa san prosla fazu ljutnje.

i natasa me prosli put prosvijetlila kad smo se srele   :Kiss:  iako mi se nekad omakne savjet i kad ga netko ne trazi   :Embarassed:  al se sve vise trudim da sutim dok me se ne pita. 
potpisujem te.

----------


## NatasaM...

hvala, zabice, ali nije to moja mudrost
to sam skupila na vjeronauku kod dragog pokojnog don Cvitka  :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

> hvala, zabice, ali nije to moja mudrost
> to sam skupila na vjeronauku kod dragog pokojnog don Cvitka


 :Smile:  

nekad je dobro da te neko podsjeti na te neke mudre stvari, kad si uvjeren da si u pravu i da govoris ono sto je ispravno lako covik zaboravi da netko drugi ima svoju istinu i da je ona drugacija od tvoje pa mi je taman lipo silo kad si me podsjetila. 

evo npr. ja san dosla malo ljuta jer je moja poznanica koju sam srela u setnji rekla da je prestala dojit nakon 4 miseca jer joj se vise nije dalo, bila joj je tlaka i misli da joj to previse vremena oduzima. ja san se sokirala njenom izjavom i nisan je tila uvjeravat previse jer ocito nas dvi imamo razlicite stavove o dojenju tj razlicite nacine zivota ali me isto to mucilo, kako moze bit sebicna i samo na sebe misli, bas san bila ljuta, i pozalila sam se natasi a ti si mi rekla kako je to bas fer od nje da je tako rekla i da ima na to pravo. bas san dugo razmisljala kako super da si mi to rekla, odakle meni zapravo pravo da je osudjujem? samo zato jer ja mislim da sam ja u pravu? pa zena ima svoj zivot i svoje razmisljanje i ako me nije nista pitala ne trebam joj nista ni govorit. jednostavno treba nekad prihvatit da neki ljudi ne zele stvari za koje smo mi uvjereni da su dobre. tuzno je i nekad se i sama naljutim i rastuznim ali je tako. 

i ja se slazem da treba educirat zdravstveno osoblje - njima ljudi ipak najvise vjeruju, a i prvi su u kontaktu sa mamom i bebom i kljucno je da daju tocnu infrmaciju.

----------


## klia

Leonisa, hvala na   :Love:  , baš mi treba...

Cure moje, znam ja da se prijateljice ne mogu savjetovati (nitko nije prorok u svom zavičaju :/ ) i nakon izražena otpora umuknula sam što se tiče te teme (i također u sebi pomislila da je to njena odluka, informaciju sam dala, s njom neka čini što hoće - jako sam se dobro tu ispraksirala, da ne kažem - iskulirala).
Ali problem je u tome što ta mama čitavo vrijeme govori da s ovim djetetom ŽELI dojiti (prvo dvoje nije), a sve obratno čini. Inače, s prijateljicama koje mi unaprijed ne dadu do znanja da bi željele dojiti, nikada ne započinjem tu temu, taman 10 bočica bilo ispred mene kad dođem u posjet. Prihvaćam različite odluke i poštujem da to netko - neće.

Odavno već nisam ljuta na mame koje ne doje ili to čine kratko - pohvalim i njihov jedan dan, jedan mjesec, kažem, i to je super.
Apsolutno ne komentiram razloge koje prijateljice (ili itko drugi) navode što se tiče kratkog dojenja.
Još nisam čula razlog - tlaka mi je bila - ali ovo bih lakše prihvatila nego:
- nestalo mi m jednog dana
- cura se sama odbila s 5 mj. itd.
No, na sve ovo šutim.

Ali tako sam tužna kad ovdje stvar na moje oči - propada.
A ja bespomoćna.

Hvala Bogu što imam vas koje me kužite  :Heart:

----------


## klia

I da dodam - prija mi je naglasila kako u rodilistu zbilja inzistiraju na dojenju. Sestra obilazi sobe i ispituje svaku mamu kako joj ide.

----------


## Maya&Leon

> I da dodam - prija mi je naglasila kako u rodilistu zbilja inzistiraju na dojenju. Sestra obilazi sobe i ispituje svaku mamu kako joj ide.


  :Sad:  obilaze i u Vinogradskoj i ispituju mame kako ide, nadgledaju, nemilosrdno stišću grudi - a onda ipak daju bebi formulu već nakon par sati rođenja....

Šmrc, ali potpuno ste u pravu, malo mi je doduše teže shvatiti i prihvatiti  scenario koji sam opisala, no što ja tu mogu, zaista sam dala sve od sebe (NatašaM hvala - poslušati ću tvoje savjete) ali izbor je njihov

----------


## maggie34

> grace prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Moj zaključak je ili si za ( i tad gaziš preko mrtvih da ti cica nahrani tvoje dijete) ili jednostavno nisu za i možeš se slikati sa savjetima, brojevima i sl.
> 
> 
> Apsolutno te potpisujem. Danas sam imala jedno takvo iskustvo i cijeli dan sam tužna.


i ja. naime, vec dva tjedna idem s malenim na vjezbice u djecju bolnicu na kantridu (prematurus, rodjen u 34. tjednu). sa mnom su u sobi bile dvije mladje cure s bebicama (jedna od 20 dana i jedna od dva mjeseca). moja je misija valjda poticati dojenje, kada vec sama nisam bila te srece (ali sam se ipak uspjela izdajati 3, 5 mjeseca i hraniti ga u to vrijeme iskljucivo mojim mlijekom).
dakle, drzala sam predavanja od 8 do 12 svaki dan, ali nis od toga. nemaju one pojma, niti ih je briga...niti sto je let-down, niti da ne mora hraniti dijete svaka 3 sata, niti sto je jastuk za dojenje u najmanju ruku. jako tuzno. ono sto je najgore, uopce nisu spremne potraziti pomoc, izgleda i kao da im je neugudno dojiti (kada bi dojile, ja bih redovito navlacila zavjese i izlazila iz sobe :? ). u rodilistu se JAKO intistira na dojenju, tako da... donijela sam im i rodine letke (dobiju se u rodilistu), a one kazu da su ih imale i bacile.

jedna od njih je cak malenom isla pripremiti bocicu u jednom trenutku (jer naravno nosi sa sobom i kutiju adaptiranog) i to sa neprokuhanom vodom iz spine :shock: .

I rest my case!

----------


## mama courage

> jedna od njih je cak malenom isla pripremiti bocicu u jednom trenutku (jer naravno nosi sa sobom i kutiju adaptiranog) i to sa neprokuhanom vodom iz spine  .


ovo sve govori. ako nije u stanju pročitati upute na ambalaži, onda što dalje očekivati. no, ovo ujedno govori i o potrebi da se majke i po tom pitanju imaju osobe kod kojih će se raspitati i riješiti se nedoumica. 

kad ovako razmislim, ne znam, netko je već i spomenuo, mislim da je ipak najpresudnije da se lječnici tj. medicinsko osoblje u bolnicama educira i (ako ima potrebe) promjeni stav o dojenju. ipak svatko od nas više vjeruje "stručnoj" osobi, nego i najboljoj prijateljici. a i bitni su ti prvi sati i dani, ne zbog mlijeka, nego zbog vjere dojilje da može dojiti ili da se svakoj dojilji na početku može zakomplicirati dojenje i sl, al da to nije razlog za odustati. s te psihološke strane mislim da je najbitnije da joj savjete o dojenju prenese osoba s autoritetom, dovoljno velikim da joj dojilja vjeruje iako se nađe sto baba koji će kasnije tupiti svaka nešto svoje. kad bi već u rodilištu to funkcioniralo i već u rodilištu postojale savjetnice za dojenje i njihov neki SOS telefon na koji se dojilja može javiti kad nešto i krene mimo plana, mislim da bi to bilo najučinkovitije.

----------


## klia

Mc, gore sam navela, članica sam zadarske udruge koja surađuje (od 2005.) s rodilištem po pitanju dojenja i moj je broj tamo u svakoj sobi. (A stoji i broj druge članice koja vodi Grupu za potporu dojenju svake prve srijede u mjesecu). Dakle, nisam baš baba  :Laughing:  (bar što se toga tiče)

Također, podatak da su kod ove moje mame u bolnici inzistirali na dojenju (i koliko čujem od nje, davali joj DOBRE savjete, termofor na prsa, nenadohranjivanje, dijete je izašlo isključivo dojeno....) govori da ovaj puta nije osoblje zakazalo. 

Apropos savjetovanja  prijateljica i bliskih osoba - popodne sam malo razmislila.
Ma nije to baš tako da je svako savjetovanje bližnjih nemoguća misija.

Kao prvo, moje je vlastito dojenje podupirala (i "spasila" u tom smislu)jedna meni vrrrlooo bliska osoba, ali ključ je bio u tome što sam joj vjerovala (makar je 1 njen savjet nenamjerno bio loš, ali srećom nije utjecao) više nego patronažnoj, npr. I što sam znala da ću dojiti davno prije trudnoće. I tu sam bila u stanju gaziti preko leševa, kao što je neka od vas gore rekla. 8) 

Nadalje, jedna me prijateljica prije 2 godine stalno zvala i stvarno se trudila, imala je u mene više povjerenja nego u stručno osoblje (jer je od njih dobivala negativne poruke kojima nije vjerovala), a ja sam joj cijelo vrijeme govorila da je ona ta koja zaslužuje pohvalu i divljenje. 

Prije 4 godine još jedna prijateljica je zatražila sve moje knjige o dojenju na eng. (WAB, BAB....) i rekla da bi sigurno bila odustala da nije znala to što je tamo pročitala (također smo komunicirale stalno).
Bilo ih je i još... Sretnih mama dojilja  :Heart:  
(Kad na njih pomislim, lakše mi je, moram priznati...)

Bojim se da je tu riječ o onom osnovnom ljudskom - ljubavi, želji i povjerenju. A možda je i neka podijeljenost u pitanju. Svijest o vlastitoj granici iza koje se više nećeš/ ne možeš žrtvovati.

----------


## kahna

Sve to stoji što ste napisale, ali mene jednostavno proždire iznutra koliko me boli kad vidim da se netko ne želi niti potruditi i ne mogu šutjeti. Ako ne žele ne dajem savjete i ne forsam, ali jednostavno moram reći svoje mišljenje. To mi je najteže. Najžalije mi je tog dijeteta jer mu se od rođenja uskraćuje ono najbolje.
Imala sam situaciju gdje je svekrva snahi zabranila da doji svoje dijete jer je mali imao grčeve. Kao njeno mlijeko ne valja i od njega ima grčeve :shock: . Razgovarala sam s tom dotičnom mamom (dva dana mali nije sikio, njoj sike prepune) i uvjerila ju u najbolje (u biti samo joj je trebala podrška), dala je malom sikiti kadli svekriva na vrata i u dreku. Jesi ti normalna ? Šta radiš? Jel hočeš da opet ima grčeve?, Pa to ti se mlijeko već skiselilo  :? . itd.
Da ne kažem kako sam bila   :Evil or Very Mad:   i   :Sad:   u isto vrijeme.
Njen M naravno na maminoj strani i što joj je drugo preostalo.Mlada mama bez podrške s konstantnim bombardiranjem. Za poludjeti, a opet nisam mogla ništa. Prošlo je od toga 2 godine i još mi se srce stegne kad se sjetim.

----------


## kahna

Da, a što se tiče edukacije med. osoblja. Po tom pitanju bi se trebalo krenuti od škole. Jer, ja konkretno (med. sestra) tokom školovanja, prakse i stažiranja nisam bila u doticaju s dojenjem. Mislim, nešto ''malo'' se uči u školi, ali to je opet veliko ništa kada bi se trebalo nekoga savjetovati.
Općenito je škola za med. sestre pre opća. Pa mi moramo pokriti sve grane medicine sa svojim znanjem. Trebalo bi možda uvesti obveznu dodatnu edukaciju - ovisno o tome gdje se radi. Mislim da je to jedino riješenje za bolje savjetovanje već u rodilištu.

----------


## zhabica

> Imala sam situaciju gdje je svekrva snahi zabranila da doji svoje dijete jer je mali imao grčeve. Kao njeno mlijeko ne valja i od njega ima grčeve :shock: .


a ja sam imala slicnu situaciju - svekrva je uzela bebu mami sa prsiju jer "tko to jos danas doji kad postoji ad?!"   :Evil or Very Mad:   a mama se nije mogla izborit iz xy razloga i dan danas zali zbog toga.

----------


## mama courage

> nisam baš baba  (bar što se toga tiče)


ja sam prije mislila na mame, svekrve i slične "babe" kad dojilja dođe doma. nisam mislila na "stručne" babe u rodilištima,bilo medicinski educirane ili volonterke kao ti.   :Grin:

----------


## klia

> Trebalo bi možda uvesti obveznu dodatnu edukaciju - ovisno o tome gdje se radi. Mislim da je to jedino riješenje za bolje savjetovanje već u rodilištu.


Slažem se, uz dodatak da bi se dodatno trebale educirati i sestre koje rade po pedijatrijama jer je i tamo stanje alarmantno. U našoj bolnici su pedijatrija i rodilište nasuprotne zgrade, a po pitanju dojenja su nebo i zemlja.

Mc,  proud to be baba  :Laughing:

----------


## Val

ja o svom dojenju/izdajanju necu pricat :Rolling Eyes:   vec samo zelim postavit jedno pitanje.
naime, u prvoj trudnoci (prije 2 godine) na pregledima sam bila i precesto (privatno i bolnica). u bolnici sam lezala 4 tjedna. i NIGDJE nije bilo niti letka, niti plakata vezanog za dojenje.  (sada na sv.duhu sve mame dobiju letak o dojenju).

osim rode, ima li jos koja organizacija, a da se bavi ovom "problematikom".

kako da zene koje nemaju pristup internetu saznaju nesto vise kad na mjestima na kojima se to najvise ocekuje nema ni slova o dojenju??!! :? 


radi li se na tome??

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

u meni se miješa bijes i žaljenje majki/susjeda/poznanika koji me u čudu gledaju zbog dojenja i mislim da se stvarno treba proraditi na edukaciji jer kako *Val* kaže, nigdje ne postoje ustanove, podaci, statistika, časopis koji preferira dojenje, patronažne daju krive savjete, pedijatrice predlažu "samo jedan adaptirani obrok", ma ima milion primjera protiv dojenja.

Ide mi na živce to šta je ta bočica ukorijenjena i svak misli da je najnormalnije kupiti bočice, dude, nastavke, držače, šta ti ja znan šta sve. u katalogu turbo limacha pod obavezna oprema stoji prvo dude varalice, pa bočice i cijeli spisak "potrepština"koje moje dijete nije nikad vidjelo. i taj novi broj mame i bebe je i mene iživcirao sa glupim stavovima žena koje i jesu dojile.

Živciram se i dok pišem ovo. Mislim da je pred nama dug put. Ali sam sretna što je moje dijete na tom putu od početka.  8)

----------


## kahna

Jedino me umiruje to što vjerujem da će buduće generacije biti bolje informirane. Da će sve to jednog dana sjesti natrag na svoje mjesto. Ova generacija je, nadam se, u nekom prijelaznom razdoblju (natrag s bočice na isključivo dojenje) i da će se stvari vremenom, a i našim trudom vratiti na normalu.
Eto barem će moja seka znati za pravo dojenje jer nas gleda svaki dan  :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> osim rode, ima li jos koja organizacija, a da se bavi ovom "problematikom".


ja sam u klubu trudnica i roditelja split dobila njihov predivan memento o dojenju koji mi je pomogao jako puno!   :Heart:   :Kiss:  curama koje su ga izradile! moj seta od prijateljice do prijateljice.

----------


## klia

U Zadru udruga Izvor, s time da nas još ima premalo (a sve smo zaposlene mame, neke i četverostruke  :Heart:  ) da organiziramo i monitoring Pravilnika, bolju izdavačku djelatnost, pa nam je rad uglavnom savjetodavni preko telefona i u sklopu trudničkih radionica i jednomjesečnog sastanka Grupe za potporu dojenju.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> U Zadru udruga Izvor, s time da nas još ima premalo (a sve smo zaposlene mame, neke i četverostruke  ) da organiziramo i monitoring Pravilnika, bolju izdavačku djelatnost, pa nam je rad uglavnom savjetodavni preko telefona i u sklopu trudničkih radionica i jednomjesečnog sastanka Grupe za potporu dojenju.


brošura o dojenju vam je predivna i trebala bi je svaka mama pročitati.

----------


## klia

Hvala,  :Smile:  , ali vjerojatno misliš na brošuru o uvođenju dohrane Okus ljubavi jer je ova o dojenju još u pripremi.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

da, okus ljubavi, a kakva li će onda biti brošura samo o dojenju  :D 

Ja ću svoju sutra proslijediti jednoj trudnoj prijateljici..

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Htjela sam reći da je brošura super zato što prosječna trudnica  rijetko može naći literaturu u kojoj se isključivo dojenje  6 mj smatra normalnom pojavom. 

uglavnom se ne zna da je isključivo dojenje zapravo prehrana bebe bez "čajeva protiv grčića" od nekoliko bebinih tjedana; vode, voćnih čajeva jer je beba navodno žedna,  sokovi od jabuke sa 4, 5 mj "prije dohrane"...

----------


## MarikaPika

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imala sam situaciju gdje je svekrva snahi zabranila da doji svoje dijete jer je mali imao grčeve. Kao njeno mlijeko ne valja i od njega ima grčeve :shock: .
> 
> 
> a ja sam imala slicnu situaciju - svekrva je uzela bebu mami sa prsiju jer "tko to jos danas doji kad postoji ad?!"    a mama se nije mogla izborit iz xy razloga i dan danas zali zbog toga.


Ovo me uzasava!!!!!Ko jos slusa babe?????Svekrve????Hej,21.je vek!!!!!Mama se nije mogla izboriti????!!!!Jadno mi je to dete za koje majka ne moze da se izbori ni protiv rodjene babe.....jadna i ta mucenica....zao mi je sto ovako osudjujem,ali ako je vec zelela da doji,kako je mogla da dopusti da neko drugi,ma ko to bio,odlucuje sta je dobro za bice kome je ona kao majka najbliskija i kompetentna da donosi takve odluke?
Ja sam od onih koje pricaju i kada ih se ne pita.....znam da ce to nekima previse gordo zvucati,i molim ih da pokusaju da me shvate.....ovde zene NE ZNAJU!!!!Treba ih zainteresovati i educirati,i tako,na zalost,jednu najprirodniju stvar na svetu,reklamirati kao da je prasak za ves.
Zene su uplasene i lako pribegnu koriscenju formule ako im se i najmanja sumnja u vezi dojenja pojavi.....i nemaju koga da pitaju ,jer u Srbiji ne postoji(za sada....radimo na tome) SOS telefon koji bi savetovao majjke kad  imaju problem.
Da bi se nesto saznalo i usvojilo,mora se o tome pricati,a ne mudro cutati.....
I cvrsto verujem da formulu treba  davati samo na recept,za majke sa osnovanim fizioloskim problemom,i pojacati propagandu dojenja u svim zdravstvenim ustanovama i casopisima za roditelje...a ne da na svakom drugom listu "visi" reklama formule..

----------


## kahna

Nažalost ima i takvih koje se ne mogu izboriti za sebe i svoje dijete. Da sad ne nabrajam brojne razloge koji su ju spriječili. U svakom slučaju nije joj bilo lako, možda da joj je muž bio na njenoj strani, ali njemu je njegova mamica bila ''pametnija''.  :Mad:   To mi je samo jedna tužna priča.
I takvih žena mi je jako jako žao. 
Više me muče one koje imaju informacije pod nosom, dobiju dobre savjete, a koje su lijene potruditi se za svoje dijete, koje olako odbacuju to što je najbolje i mijenjaju za nešto što je kao ''jednostavnije i lakše''. Ustavri ne znam kako bi ih uopće nazvala,dali lijene ili kako već? I ne vidim načina kako takvim ženama doprijeti do svjesti.
Znam i za curu koja je namjerno odbila dijete od sike samo da bi ga mogla ostaviti baki, a ona nastavila sa izlascima. Takve bi npr. najradije kaznila  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## NatasaM...

> jer u Srbiji ne postoji(za sada....radimo na tome) SOS telefon koji bi savetovao majjke kad imaju problem.


ni Hr nije na kraj svijeta
imali smo pozive i iz BiH i iz Sr

po ovim gore postovima cini se da nitko ne zove ovaj telefon - ali ipak zove! i to je poprilicna navala

----------


## Ms. Mar

Baš sam neki dan kod pedijatra razmišljala kako bih im poskidala sve te postere, kalendare i naljepnice sa logačima proizvođača adaptiranog i donijela im ako treba vlastite fotke 'golih cica'. Moj pedijatar zagovara isključivo dojenje bar 6 mjeseci i pri tome zaista misli isključivo. Čak kaže da sa dohranom ne treba žuriti i svaki put pohvali dojenje. I sve to super. Ipak, baš sam tamo bila kad je došla trgovačka putnica, sestri dala blokić, olovku i majicu i zamolila ju ako ima mjesta da negdje stavi poster. I nosila je par većih vrećica za doktora. Ja sam tamo jedina mama koju sam u čekaonici srela da doji.

----------


## Ms. Mar

Jel moguće da mi mame 'podignemo' u Udruzi nešto reklamnog materijala (letke, postere) iz bilo koje tematike (svaka je roditelju korisna) pa kod svojih pedijatara probamo 'uvaliti'? Ako treba ja ću sestri uz to dati i svoju najbolju majicu, a i olovku  :Laughing:  

A ako se krene u novu kampanju, ja se javljam da mogu osigurati tisak - printanje plakata. Možda da se za to javim na neku mejl adresu?

----------


## Mukica

:D  :D 

Ms. Mar imas pp

----------


## AndrejaMa

Nisam baš detaljno sve isčitala, ali moram komentirati....
Prvo djete sam dojila svega 5 mjeseci. I to s velikim problemima. Počeo je stagnirati u težini, pa čak i izgubio nešto (nije bio bolestan). Tada smo uveli jednu bočicu i to je bila jedna previše.
Zato sam u trudnoći još više čiatala itrudila se da sve eventualne nepoznanica i nedoumice rješim. Na moju neopisivu sreću otišla sam roditi u Vž, gdje stvarno forsiraju dojenje, bočicu niti sam vidjela, niti čula o njoj. Kad je mama pored mene tražila nakom što je beba dosta dugo plakal, sestra ju je pola sata na ljep način uvjeravala d ato nije potrebno i pomogla joj još jednom bebu staviti na prsa i nakon malo upornosti - sve je bilo savršeno. 
Moj Petar će skoro 10 mjeseci. Kad se sjetim svih muka i problema, slabog napredovanja, za mene tužnih i nepojmljivih savjeta...  :Crying or Very sad:  Alči mi još uvijek dojimo. Do 7 mjeseci bio je isključivo dojen, a i sad mu je cica još uvjek prva i najvažnija. I budimo se milion puta, i navlačimo majcu na bilo kojem mjestu i bilo kojem trenutku, a ja - kao ponosna majka - stvarno nemam problem da moje djete doji bilo gdje i bilo kad. I predivno mi je vidjeti nekog kako doji.
Baš sam jučer čekala jedan pregled u Vinogradskoj, i u nedostatku klupice ( u čekaoni ORL užasam smrad i vrućina), sjela na rezol i dojila. Gledali su me u čudu, ali i s osmjehom. Ponekad mislim da kad bi nas više dojilo na javnim mjestima, da bi svjest o tome da je dojenje nešto predivno i prirodno, možda prodrla do malo više žena koje ne djele našu oduševljenost svojim malim sisavcima.A onima s negativnim komentarima samo kažem da je ne zavirujem u njihov tanjur i ne komentiram ono što oni jedu.  :Mad:  

Eto....

Zato, REKLAMIRAJMO DOJENJE!!!!    :Love:

----------


## Candy

Kod naše pedijatrice ima plakat od Unicefa na kojem mama doji bebu. Dva takva plakata. Da, trebalo bi reklamirati dojenje, i to bi država trebala financirati. A da se dojenje u bolnici postavi kao "target" koji svi na svojim poslovima imamo, da vidite kako bi funkcioniralo. Da postoji "mliječna sestra" kojoj bi posao bio da pomaže mamama naučiti dojiti i da se te iste mame mogu vratiti po savjet ako zatreba bilo kod pedijatrice ili na sos telefon... Meni su u bolnici bili grozni po pitanju dojenja, kao da sam sama kriva jer nije dolazilo mlijeko i da niš od mene. I tu sam mogla odustati (ali nisam :D )
Ali po meni je veliki plus što se dojenje polako vraća "u modu", a i to puno znači.

----------


## kahna

> Kod naše pedijatrice ima plakat od Unicefa na kojem mama doji bebu. Dva takva plakata. Da, trebalo bi reklamirati dojenje, i to bi država trebala financirati. A da se dojenje u bolnici postavi kao "target" koji svi na svojim poslovima imamo, da vidite kako bi funkcioniralo. Da postoji *"mliječna sestra"* kojoj bi posao bio da pomaže mamama naučiti dojiti i da se te iste mame mogu vratiti po savjet ako zatreba bilo kod pedijatrice ili na sos telefon... Meni su u bolnici bili grozni po pitanju dojenja, kao da sam sama kriva jer nije dolazilo mlijeko i da niš od mene. I tu sam mogla odustati (ali nisam :D )
> Ali po meni je veliki plus što se dojenje polako vraća "u modu", a i to puno znači.


Bila je u Petrovoj jedna sestra koja je hodala po sobama i ''pomagala'' oko dojenja.
E sad, strpala je ona L cicu u usta i sve 5, ali isto tako nam je rekla da 2-3 dan ne pijemo previše slatkoga (tipa čajeve i sokove) da nam mlijeko ne nadođe previše pa da ne bude upala.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninochka

ja baš svaki put dojim kad dođem kod ped (a bili smo jedno 5 puta, što pregledi što pupak) tako da promoviram ja dojenje umjesto plakata   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

dugo sam mozgala zašto neke žene jedva čekaju da nađu opravdanje da mogu prijeći na bočicu
ništa mi nije imalo logike

no sad imam jednu teoriju:
razdoblje 0-3god nam ulazi duboko u podsvijest i na taj način utječe na ponašanje u odrasloj dobi
ako su te mame bila odhranjene na bočicu njihova podsvijest ima zapisano: beba se hrani na bočicu
i dokle god ne dođu do te točke, tj. pređu na bočicu, one nemaju mira, one sumnjaju u sebe, u svoje mlijeko, pa bar samo 1 bočica da bude sigurna da beba nije gladna ...  jer ih instikt navodi prema bočici
a instikt je pod utjecajem podsvijesti

----------


## leonisa

kahna, istina.
jest da je pokazivala kako razbit kvrge, ali brate savjeti su im....od koliko traje podoj do koliko cesto stavljati na sisu, koliko izdojiti i dati nakon podoja, za svaki slucaj..i da, kruna- ne piti ikakvu tekucinu ako imas hiperprodukciju...tako sam jedan dan uspijela izdrzat bez kapi tekucne i sa 1 odlaskom na wc u 24h....onda sam se zapitala jel to mozda ipak nije normalno....

s druge strane, ta ista sestra obavlja jos neke poslove tako da se moze dogoditi da ju cekas 7 dana i da ne dodje. eto, ja ju dijelom poslusala dok je L. jos bila u trbuhu.

MGrubi, evo ja za sebe ne bi mogla reci tako nesto- meni je instinkt govorio da ju trebam dojti jer je to normalno. bez obzira sto prije toga ja u zivotu nisam vidjela da netko doji, niti sam ja bila dojena. 

ja vise mislim da je zene strah jer im je okolina ubila vjeru u sebe. jer nisu vise sgurni da je bebi dobro 9mj. u njoj i da beba zna kad ce van, da ne treba inducirati porod (ne govorm o med. opravdanm razlozma), ne vjeruju svom tijelu. e ta nevjerica se nastavlja i na dojenje- zene su u nevjerici da je njihovo tijelo sposobno pruziti sve sto je potrebno djetetu prvih 6mjeseci. da ta "zajednica" zapravo ne traje 9mjeseci vec 15  :Smile:  

i ja tu ne bi nuzno stavila iskustvo vec suptlno ispiranje mozga koje se vrsi preko marketnga (bilo da ono ide direktno marketng-> majka/obitelj ili, jos gore, marketng-> zdravst. osoblje-> (cjelo drustvo)-> majka/obitelj)

----------


## zhabica

> MGrubi, evo ja za sebe ne bi mogla reci tako nesto- meni je instinkt govorio da ju trebam dojti jer je to normalno. bez obzira sto prije toga ja u zivotu nisam vidjela da netko doji, niti sam ja bila dojena.


x

ne moze se bas tako generlizirat i dolazit do zakljucaka. svatko je posebna licnost i sklop situacija dovede do prestanka dojenja. 

pa pogledaj koliko samo razlicitih prica ima i tu po forumu.

----------


## kahna

> dugo sam mozgala zašto neke žene jedva čekaju da nađu opravdanje da mogu prijeći na bočicu
> ništa mi nije imalo logike
> 
> no sad imam jednu teoriju:
> razdoblje 0-3god nam ulazi duboko u podsvijest i na taj način utječe na ponašanje u odrasloj dobi
> ako su te mame bila odhranjene na bočicu njihova podsvijest ima zapisano: beba se hrani na bočicu
> i dokle god ne dođu do te točke, tj. pređu na bočicu, one nemaju mira, one sumnjaju u sebe, u svoje mlijeko, pa bar samo 1 bočica da bude sigurna da beba nije gladna ...  jer ih instikt navodi prema bočici
> a instikt je pod utjecajem podsvijesti


Mislim da ova teorija pada u vodu.
Mama je buraza dojila nekih 14 dana (mlijeko joj postalo gorko ko pelin jer je bila ljuta :? ), mene je dojila nekih 3 mj., 
sestru (koja se rodila sa mojih 13 god.) isto je dojila cca 3mj.
Sve žene (sestrične, bratićeve žene, šogorica, susjeda) su svoju djecu odhranile na bočicama.
...pa mi nikada nije palo na pamet da nije ok da dojim i da dohranjujem.
Istina kupila sam bočice, nemam pojma zašto i uopće ih nisam koristila (evo nečakinja od 2,5 god pije na njih), dude isto stoje u ormaru (žao mi ih baciti a trebala bi).
E sad, vjerujem da sam to sve kupila pod utjacajem marketinga i okoline koja je bila takva kakva je.
I vjerujem da nisam ''potkopala'' svoje dojenje raznoraznim čajevima (na koje su me konstantno nagovarali) iz razloga što sam ja takva da ne volim da mi pametuju. 
I ako ja vjerujem da sam u pravu - nema te sile koja bi me razuvjerila.
Pa su me s vremenom ostavili na miru.

----------


## MGrubi

znam šta je utjecaj marketinga, i koliko jak može biti

ali mi tako jaka želja za pronaći što prije razlog da prijeđe na bočicu nije jasan
kao da odahnu: napokon bočica

ne znam

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Ja sam danas u brodu pričala sa ženom koja je "3 mj dojila dijete koje je gubilo na težini i budilo se svakih 10minuta za sisu i kad joj je dr rekla da joj da bočicu, spasila se jer je dite napokon bilo sito i spavalo cilu noć" - to je jedan od primjera iz života. ja sam nešto trabunjala o skoku u razvoju, ali njena je bila zadnja - mlijeko joj nije valjalo. Sva sreća da je do mene sjedila prija sa ginekologije koja je upravo uspavala karlovu vršnjakinju na sisi pa se nisam dala oneraspoložiti   :Grin:  

MGrubi ni ja ne spadam u tvoje pravilo - mama me dojila 20dana kako ona kaže, pretpostavljam da ni to nije bilo isključivo dojenje. A mi još uvijek cikimo.

Voljela bi znati statistiku dojene djece neših generacija ako je to negdje zabilježeno.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> znam šta je utjecaj marketinga, i koliko jak može biti
> 
> ali mi tako jaka želja za pronaći što prije razlog da prijeđe na bočicu nije jasan
> kao da odahnu: napokon bočica
> 
> ne znam


Mislim da je razlog jednostavan - većina roditelja nisu svjesna da se djeca mogu othraniti bez bočice. 

Dojenje se shvaća kao dobar početak ako majka ima mlijeka i ako joj je kvalitetno, a i ako ima mlijeka i kvalitetno je ipak treba jednom odbiti to dijete od sise (da prespava noć, da tata sudjeluje u hranjenju, ..) i dati mu bocu (kako i piše u svim bebinim kuharicama i časopisima za roditelje). 

Većina majki ne može ni zamisliti da ima beba bez bočica i duda, da nakon sise idu na žlicu. Jer duda = beba.

----------


## Candy

Sestra koja je meni pomagala s dojenjem je rekla da ja nikad neću dojiti jer nemam ni kapi mlijeka i to je jednostavno tako  nekim ženama. Šta reći? A zašto sam odlučila ustrajati na dojenju? Da, na Rodi sam se educirala, ali kao i u svemu ostalom u životu donijela sam odluku. "Neću pušiti. Vježbati ću." Dojit ću dijete, i onda nisam birala sredstva i načine, nego sam dojila. Kad je teško, onda je puno puta presudan stav... i tu se najviše dojilja izgubi, jer popuste reklamama, "komociji" i lošim savjetima.

----------


## MGrubi

i pritisku okoline
tu sam našla na priče žena kako ih okolina praktički proziva da izgladnjuju dijete jer ne daju adaptirano   :Sad:

----------


## lelita

Mene susjeda koja treba roditi u 11 mjesecu pita kako da se rijesi mlijeka..da izbjegne mastitis i bla bla..
Ja u soku totalnom!!
Jos nije ni rodila, ni pomirisala tu svoju bebicu, dotakla je..ma ono bas nista a vec ju ne zeli dojiti..
Eto, to ja ne razumijem. I nikad necu. Nek mi ooproste oni koje sam uvrijedila(ako ih ima).

Rekoh joj za Rodu..za vezu majke i djeteta, da je najbolje za njenu bebu dojenje i "ono" sto netko, ne mogu se sjetit tko ima u potpisu"svako mlijeko hrani tijelo a samo majcino hrani i dusu"  :Heart:  
Ako sam malo fulala u citiranju, oprostite..
Mislim dakle, kako treba lijepiti na svim prikladnim mjestima reklame VELIKE beba koje sisaju!! I to pod hitno!!!

----------


## krumpiric

> i pritisku okoline
> tu sam našla na priče žena kako ih okolina praktički proziva da izgladnjuju dijete jer ne daju adaptirano


i ja.i šta.
Vjerujem da nismo svi isti, nekom je lakše nekom teže (visit na grani  :Grin:   ) izborit se za sebe. Ali vjerujem da je to tvoja zadaća, da imaš to dijete i da ti je zadatak da pokažeš zube i izboriš se za njega :/ 
Ne osuđujem, jer znam da je teško, ali isto tako znam da sam slušala komentare tipa "vrišti jer ti je slabo mliko jer ti ništa ne jedeš(??)", "gladno ti je dijete", "ima grčeve od tvog mlijeka je ne valja", ....
mogla sam preplašeno popustit, al mislim da je imanje djeteta trenutak kad ne popuštaš nego preuzimaš apsolutnu odgovornost. U smislu, baba ti kaže da je mlijeko slabo, ti poslušaš, daš AD i "više se ne bojiš da je dijete gladno", ali ako odbiješ taj savjet i nastaviš dalje, preuzela si odgovornost za svoje dijete.
 :/ 
Valjda sam objasnila što sam htjela reč.
Ja sam rodila sa 21, na faksu, idealan mamac za mudre babe i patronažnu i vrlo pametne savjete.
PReloman trenutak je bilo moje odbijanje ikakvih savjeta toga tipa. Ne samo da nam je dojenje bilo uspješno (i ne samo dojenje, bilo je još sličnih gluposti), nego sam ja pronašla svoje mjesto pod suncem-kao majka.

----------


## DANI***

Moram prvo reći kako je ovaj forum meni neizmjerno pomogao u mojoj želji da dojim  :Heart:  ! Imali smo velikih početnih poteškoča, moj bebač nije bio samnom nakon poroda, imali smo hitni carski rez i on je bio osam dana na neonatalogiji. Prvi dan sam počela izdajati i ćim sam se mogla ustati išla sam dojiti svoje dijete, međutim on nije prihvačao sisu pa sam mu donosila izdojeno. Plakala sam od muke jer bi ga svaki put pokušala staviti na sisu a on bi tako vrištao da bi mi srce puklo!  :Crying or Very sad:  

Kad smo došli doma nisam ni kupovala AD uvjerena da ću uspjet i  moj mali miš uzme sisu kao da ništa nije bilo, bila sam presretna ! :D  Nakon toga su slijedili višesatni podoji, nikakvi razmaci između dojenja, štrajk od tri dana, skokovi u razvoju i uvjeravanja patronažne da mi je mlijeko "slabo" pa dijete često doji jer je gladan! Bilo me briga za sve to jer je moje dijete sisalo! Znam da ima cura koje su prošle puno puno gore stvari i nisu prestale dojiti, ali sam ipak ponosna što smo uspjeli . Sada dojimo isklučivo četri mjeseca i nadam se da ćemo još jaaako dugo. 

Prije nekoliko dana bili smo na kupanju i upoznala sam jednu mamu koja isto ima sina od četri mjeseca i ona sva začuđena zato što ne vidi čaj u mojim kolicima pita dali mu ja dajem nešto za piti.Ja kažem na to jesam, dojim. A ona meni da to nije dovoljno da mu trebam davati h.. čajeve jer joj je pedijatrica tako rekla. Pa sam je pitala dali ona doji  i nisam mogla vjerovati kad mi je odgovorila da je prije mjesec dana bila prehlađena i da joj je mlijeko tada jednostvno nestalo :/ ! Šteta što postoji toliko neznanja i što se dojenje malo promovira od strane zdravstvenih djelatnika.

----------


## triplemama

Kod nas u BiH (Tuzla) se jako promovira dojenje. U DZ nepostoji niti jedna reklama za AD a za dojenje ih ima 10-ak  :D  
Niti jedan doktor ti neće reći da počneš sa dohranom prije 6 mj.
Nisu nešto upoznati sa tablicama dohrane ali nisu ni loši.

Ipak po meni brzo majkama savjetuju AD ako se dotične žale na dojenje ili dobijanje beba na težini i kada majke same pređu na AD ne ispituju ih zašto???
Kod nas u DZ postoji čak i uređena *ambulanta za dojenje* ali se našto ne koristi  :? 

Sve u svemu ipak sam zadovoljna sa situacijom jer vidim da dosta mladi majki doje  :D

----------


## lelita

Htjedoh reci kako sam prekrasnu stvar dozivjela prije par dana u brodskoj bolnici.
Idem svaka 2 dana na kontrole na orl zbog uha i bude ogromna guzva. Rekla sad da sam dojilja i cim dodjem odmah me prime i jos kazu ljudima vani da se ne ljute jer beba siki..
 :Heart:  prekrasno!!
i vidjela sam reklamne postere dojenja unucefove.svuda!!!

----------


## kahna

A što reći djetetu od 2-2,5 godine i djetetu od 7 godina kada izvale okice i jezik isplaze do poda kada vide L i mene kad dojimo?
Malecka (gost kod nas) je doslovno poskočila, kad sam ja izvadila siku, i u čudu rekla:''Vid' ovo!!! Šta je to? Šta on radi?'' Kao da prvi puta vidi dojku i dijete kako sisa  :Crying or Very sad:  
Samo sam joj mirno rekla da tako male bebe papaju.
A veća me isto zbunjeno gledala i onako, kao mačka oko vruće kaše obilazila, gledala i komentirala: a kaj to L radi? Kajjj ti cica cicu?!?, onda se L okrenuo s mlijekom okolo usta  :Heart: , a ona u čudu i ozarena lica: Ti imaš mlijeka tu!?!. Moje kumče  :Saint:  
Isto sam joj rekla kao i prvoj i pokazala ponašanjem da je to nekaj najnormalnije i da tako bebe klopaju.

Iskreno se nadam da kada one budu dojile - da neće trebati nikakve kampanje, nego će sve biti prirodno i vraćeno sve na svoje mjesto.

*lelita* - stvarno za svaku pohvalu :D 
Drago mi je da ima i toga  :Smile:  
Mene je kod ginića sestra fino odkantala kad sam rekla da me bebać od 1,5 mj. čeka doma i da siki. Sam je rekla, nek čekam ko i sve druge žene  :Mad:  
Da bi na kraju u 13h izašla i rekla da je njihovo radno vrijeme završeno, a nas 5 ostalo pred vratima :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## njokica

Dok sam bila trudna, valjda sam svaki put kada bih išla na kontrolu kod ginićke u garderobi pročitala poster na kojem piše 15ak prednosti dojenja, a u prostoriji gdje je med. sestra je ogroman plakat s djetetom koje doji (kasnije sam skužila da je od ****-a, al neka je  :Smile:  

Super je ideja, a i tako mislim da bi u SVIM pedijatrijskim, a i ginekološkim ordinacijama trebalo jako promovirati dojenje, i to ne samo uvjek jednoteistom rečenicom - majčino mlijeko je najbolja hrana za novorođenče-, već i drugim, konkretnim argumentima za  :Heart:

----------


## njokica

> Mene susjeda koja treba roditi u 11 mjesecu pita kako da se rijesi mlijeka..da izbjegne mastitis i bla bla..
> Ja u soku totalnom!!
> Jos nije ni rodila, ni pomirisala tu svoju bebicu, dotakla je..ma ono bas nista a vec ju ne zeli dojiti..
> Eto, to ja ne razumijem. I nikad necu. Nek mi ooproste oni koje sam uvrijedila(ako ih ima).
> 
> Rekoh joj za Rodu..za vezu majke i djeteta, da je najbolje za njenu bebu dojenje i "ono" sto netko, ne mogu se sjetit tko ima u potpisu"svako mlijeko hrani tijelo a samo majcino hrani i dusu"  
> Ako sam malo fulala u citiranju, oprostite..
> Mislim dakle, kako treba lijepiti na svim prikladnim mjestima reklame VELIKE beba koje sisaju!! I to pod hitno!!!


Joj potpisujem svaku riječ!!! Ni ja ne razumijem takve žene... inače ne osuđujem žene koje ne doje/prestanu dojiti, jer je to u većini slučajeva plod neznanja ili strahovitog utjecaja okoline...ali i ja sam čila ovakvih primjera, i primjera žena koje su 'odahnule' kad su nakon 4 mjeseca dojenja uzele 'tableticu' za ablaktaciju, jer im je beba dobivala 'minimum' na težini (600g)
A ova izreka o majčinom mlijeku je prekrasna   :Heart:

----------


## štrumpf

[quote="lukava puščica"]baš sam danas s malcem bila kod doktorice u dosadnoj bijeloj čekaonici u kojoj redovito čekamo 2h ...
pitala sam se kako bi super bilo da se isto tako printa neki plakat s mamom koja doji i s nekom vrlo ohrabrujućom porukom u smislu _svaka žena ima  DOVOLJNO mlijeka a ako ima poteškoća neka nazove SOS telefon._
Danas sam sjedila kod pedijatrice oko 2-2,5 h i pala mi je ova ideja na pamet kad evo malo sam pročačkala i naišla na ovaj topić. Rastužilo me što od nekih 10 žena koje su tamo sjedile i komentirale samo jedna, osim mene, doji ostale su dojile najduže mjesec dana.
Možda bi umjesto onog plakata, Lupocet flu, broj SOS telefona nekima više pomogao.

----------


## kahna

Ma žalosno je i to što žene ne žele nazvati. Ne razumijem zašto  :? 
Evo ja sam dala broj mamama koje su imale problema i samo su dvije od njih šest nazvale.

Mislim da je najbolje riješenje utjecati na med. osoblje iz temelja.
Znaći u obrazovanju, samo to je duuuug proces, ali nadam se i jednog dana uspješan.
Već sam negdje navela da ono što sam ja u srednjoj školi naučila o mm je koje su razlike između mm i km.
Te koje su prednosti dojenja.
I to je apsolutno SVE.
Barem koliko se JA sjećam  :/

----------


## mama courage

blago se vama kad imate snage i vremena baviti se tuđim odlukama i mozgati o tuđim riječima oko dojenja.  :/

----------


## Lili75

*mama courage*,  :?  :?  :? 
What's the point?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ja ustvari uoće ne želim okolo reklamirati dojenje, svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i svatko donosi odluke za sebe (dobro, osim djeteta u ovom slučaju). Ali kosa mi se digne na glavi kad nedojilje reklamiraju hranjenje na bočicu! A to imam priliku svako malo čuti. Uglavnom ih ušutkam omiljenom rečenicom da je za malu bebu najbolje mamino mlijeko, a kravlje je definitivno najbolje - za malo tele.
Neki dan kod dr. sretnem kolegu iz razreda, dobio malu bebu, a on pak poznaje par u čekaonici koji tkđ. ima malu bebu. I tako krene priča, kako spava ovo, ono i kaže on da njegova beba ima grčeve na što ova žena s bebom pita "A koje joj mlijeko dajete?". Čovjek onako malo zatečen odgovara "Pa sisa...", a ona će "Pa od toga može imati grčeve". I što sam trebala - prešutat takvu gnjusnu izjavu. Moš mislit. Čuj, majčino mlijeko je "to" i od "toga" se dobiju grčevi.
Ja dakle ne reklamiram dojenje, ali ga branim kad god sam u prilici. I svim ženama nudim svoju pomoć oko dojenja, od rodilišta (gdje bilježim jedan uspjeh) do danas i nadalje (dižem posao rodinom SOS telefonu   :Razz:  ).

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> *mama courage*,  :?  :?  :? 
> What's the point?


Da, i mene zanima  :?

----------


## melange

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpijP7L-Qt4  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## fakinTin

Dobar!    :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

Kako mi je ovo promaklo?
Genijalno   :Laughing:

----------


## lucij@

:Laughing:

----------


## toolaa

Slažem se da bi izbor između dojenja i nedojenja trebao biti osobni izbor svakog pojedinca, ali da mislim da to u realnosti nije. Pravi izbor je onaj koji se donosi na osnovu istinitih i dostupnih informacija, a meni se čini da niti su informacije koje onako «folklorno» kolaju o dojenju istinite, niti su podaci o stvarnoj problematici ishrane adaptiranim mlijekom  jasno dostupne. To je kao da kažemo da je izbor između pušenja i ne-pušenja osobni izbor i stvar slobodne volje, ali istovremeno tim istim «slobodnim ljudima» uskratimo pristup podacima o mogućim posljedicama pušenja, štoviše, toleriramo da im na sistematskom pregledu medicinsko osoblje, nakon što pohvali njihov izbor da ne puše, preporuči najbolju marku cigareta, ako ipak požele zapalit. Jak mi je to slobodni izbor. Osobno, rado zapalim cigaretu uz kavu, al nikad mi ne bi palo na pamet uvjeravati ikoga da je to jednako zdravo kao šetnja po alpskom proplanku. S druge strane, industrija umjetne hrane to radi, a i puno ljudi koji djecu hrane adaptiranim mlijekom ima potrebu (samo oni znaju zašto, ja tu temu nikada ne iniciram, nervira me)  ničim izazvani obrazlagati njegove prednosti – em točno znate koliko beba jede (ne znam zašto je to toliko važno, ali dobro...), em točno znate kada jede (??? Što ne jede kad je gladna?), em je može hranit tko god hoće i gdje god hoće (dobro, može se mlijeko i izdojit ako treba), em napreduju ko na speedu, em majka može što god želi (osim željeti ono što može, dođe mi da kažem, al ne kažem), em uvijek ima dosta uza se (jer sisa je nepouzdana, uvijek negdje odluta baš kad ti zatreba)... ne volim to slušat ne zato što se ne slažem, nego zato jer te «prednosti» u prijevodu zvuče ovako: «ti (nepouzdana dojeća majko) ne vodiš računa niti koliko niti kada ti dijete jede, tvoj je život van kontrole, mogućnosti kretanja, rada i komuniciranja su ti ograničene, zakidaš oca svoje djece za neponovljivo iskustvo hranjenja djeteta i generalno dovodiš civilizirani svijet u nepriliku odbijajući njegove blagodati i tabue. I ja to uredno odslušam i odem svojim putem. Jer ako bih rekla da je dojenje zdravo za majku i dijete, da je jeftino, super-dostupno i ekološki savršeno, mogla bih nabiti osjećaj krivnje osobi koja me upravo suptilno izvrijeđala, a to nikako ne bih htjela.

----------


## kljucic

Tek si došla, a već te obožavam čitat.   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

toolaa   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

toolaa, da, bolna je to istina   :Sad:

----------


## ljiljan@

Da bismo uspjele privoliti nekoga na dojenje očito moramo biti strpljive, ponizne, isticati saznanja koja imamo o dojenju, ali ne i sebe i svoj primjer da ne bismo nesvjesno nekoga ponizile...i ako bismo i uspjele to bi bilo na samo nekoliko primjera, jer koliko mama i novorođenčadi uopće imamo u svojoj neposrednoj okolini?
Da bismo širile dojenje na širi krug moramo imati dostupne i medije i znanje. Dakle, ne možemo.
Meni već dugo ne da mira pomisao na siromašne majke koje nemaju dostupan internet, nemaju novaca niti za adaptirano, pa hrane dojenčad s koječim- kravljim, kozjim mlijekom sa svakakvim dodacima tipa petit keksi ili napolitanke. 
Kako do njih doći, kako njima mogu pomoći osobe sa znanjem o dojenju i istovremeno sa znanjem prenošenja znanja? Jer kad pomislim kako one zbog svoje neupućenosti bacaju ono najdragocjenije, a ujedno i besplatno, bude mi teško. Tu bi trebale odraditi sestre u rodilištu, patronažne, pedijatri - ali oni kao da se ne žele zamarati.

----------


## KayaR

U nasem dispanzeru su u cekaonici na vidnom mestu istaknuti plakati o dojenju.Jedan sa ocajno ruznim prikazom uspesnog polozaja dojenja u vise koraka.
Drugi navodi dobrobiti dojenja za mamu i bebu.Svaka recenica je ilustrovana decjim crtezima.
Ali,zato plakata koji reklamiraju Ad kao super izbor ima duplo vise  :Evil or Very Mad:  Sa svih se smese zadovoljne odmorne i doterane mame i divno uhranjene nasmejane  bebe koje blistaju i zrace zdravljem...
Kod pedice u ordinaciji su samo plakati proizvodjaca cija imena ne smem pomenuti...kao i sav reklamni materijal na njenom stolu(olovke,blokcici,kalendari...)
Tamo vidjam friske mame,naoruzane "do zuba" svom "ratnom opremom"gumenih i plasticnih pomagala,koje kada vide da moja beba nema nista od toga,na mene i moju bebu gledaju kao da sam u njamanju ruku pripadnica neke sekte,sta li...cudakinja..
Meni je dojenje svojih beba bio zaista jedini izbor.Ne znam ima li to veze s tim sto sam i sama dugo dojena,i sto sve moje tete dojile svoju decu i sto je moja baka dojila svih osmoro svoje dece vise godina svako... :?( i sto je cak i moja ujna ,koja nije imala sise "uopste"dojila celih 6 meseci  :Laughing: ) ,ili nema...
Svejedno mi prva dva dojenja nisu bas uspela.Primala sam pogresne savete od osoba u koje sam imala poverenja(tu mislim na pedijatre)kao i dobronamerne savete svoje sveki koja nije dojila nijedno od svoje troje.
Nisam se snasla,posumnjala sam u sebe,skrenula s pravog puta,nisam znala da postoji strajk,i zavrsila na izdajanju dok sam ikako mogla i imala sta izdajati,a to je 9 meseci za svaku bebu.
Nije lose?
Vise od proseka?
Ali,bila sam ocajna,ljuta na sebe,tesko to prozivela i prezivela.
Sve dok nisam rodila svoju trecu bebu,puno godina kasnije.
Naisla sam na identicne probleme  :Sad:  I identicne savete  :Mad:  
Ali,sam srecom u svojoj potrazi za znanjem o tajnama dojenja otkrila ovaj forum i-spasla se :D 
Sikimo vec 13.5 meseci :D  :D  :D
 Poenta moje price je da ipak,nije dovoljno hteti.Bog mi je svedok da sam zaista zelela dojiti svu decu neograniceno dugo(ne bas do skole  :Razz:  )i da sam bila uporna i nisam sebe stedela u tom podvigu.Da sam samo naisla na neki pravi savet,sve bi bilo drugacije.A njih za nove nesigurne i zbunjene mame niotkuda....i dalje nazalost.

----------


## ljiljan@

> U nasem dispanzeru su u cekaonici na vidnom mestu istaknuti plakati o dojenju.Jedan sa ocajno ruznim prikazom uspesnog polozaja dojenja u vise koraka.
> Drugi navodi dobrobiti dojenja za mamu i bebu.Svaka recenica je ilustrovana decjim crtezima.
> Ali,zato plakata koji reklamiraju Ad kao super izbor ima duplo vise  Sa svih se smese zadovoljne odmorne i doterane mame i divno uhranjene nasmejane* bebe koje blistaju i zrace zdravljem...
> Kod pedice u ordinaciji su samo plakati proizvodjaca cija imena ne smem pomenuti...kao i sav reklamni materijal na njenom stolu(olovke,blokcici,kalendari...)
> Tamo vidjam friske mame,naoruzane "do zuba" svom "ratnom opremom"gumenih i plasticnih pomagala,koje kada vide da moja beba nema nista od toga,na mene i moju bebu gledaju kao da sam u njamanju ruku pripadnica neke sekte,sta li...cudakinja.


Ovakav je ambijent i kod naše pedice.
Prije godinu i pol sam sa svojim Ivanom bila unutra kod doktorice a MM je došao izvana u čekaonicu. Kad je vidio da nas nema u čekaonici, upitao je jednu mladu gospođu da li je unutra s djetetom ušla možda mama s dečkićem koja se preziva B.
Mlada mama je odgovorila da ne zna prezime ali da je unutra mama s djetetom koje već hoda a još je na prsima:neutral:.
MM je odmah znao da smo to mi :Laughing:

----------


## njokica

Ne znam da li stavljam svoj post na odgovarajuće mjesto - ali eto:

bili prošli čet na sistematskom kod pedice (sve ok  :Gumi-gumi: ), i ja nakon cijepljenja se išla med. sestri pohvaliti kako još dojimo i da je najeravam lagano odvikavati za cca mjesec-dva kada izrastu zadnji zubeki. I meni med sestra veli kako je dojenje potrebno do kraja prve god, da je nakon toga upitna vrijednost dojenja, da je to više psihičko zadovoljstvo za dijete, i da zato više nema smisla  :Sick:  jer ako ih nastavimo dojiti nakon godine dana da se onda previše vežu za dojke pa bi onda sisali do 5. godine. A ja sam rekla da nije baš da _nismo imali ništa od prod.dojenja_ jer se vidi doprinos za zdravlje. Nije mi se dalo ulaziti u rasprave  :Undecided:

----------


## mamitzi

prije nego što sam opće pomišljala na djecu, za mene je dojenje kao i "prirodan porod" bilo feminističko pitanje i feministički odgovor. smatrala sam da je formula, drip, porod na leđima i sl. način na koji patrijahrno društvo oduzima ženama moć. ako pričamo već o stavovima srugih, na svoje stavove čula sam i psovki i sumnji u moj zdrav razum.

----------


## lasada

Bogu hvala mi smo prešli iz Gospićkoe pedijatrije u Otočac pedijatrici i samo sve pohvale jer nas naša pedijatrica jako podržava u dojenju. I ona sama je dojila svoje dijete do 3-će godine i nikad nije nikome rekla da je dojenje loše. Kad sam se ja dvoumila nešto samo me podržala jer je to samo još jedna faza koja je prošla  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Joj i mene tako rastužuje kad netko i ne pokuša, nego ono malo proba ne ide to baš lako i odustane,a šta ćeš?  Meni je vrlo bliska osoba iz bliže obitelji uvela AD s bebinih tjedan dana starosti, ja sam bila baš tužna, onako full.

Ja sam vam zaključila da u biti oni ljudi/žene koji i inače u životu baš ne daju maximum od sebe kad si zacrtaju cilj, da upravo one i brže odustaju,to sam primjetila u puno slučajeva, naravno uz dostatnu dozu educiranosti jer neupućenost i neznanje su ipak najčešće glavni razlozi brzog odustajanja.

Ja sam imala upalu cice temp.40, bolnica...kad je bebi bilo 3 tjedna i još dva zastoja mlijeka al mi nije padalo na pamet odustat (kad već porod nisam imala onakav kakav sam htjela) bez obzira što su govorili oko mene pedijatrica, okolina, i tko već ne. to jednostavno nije dolazilo u obzir.a MM mi je bio ogromna podrška.

----------


## Lili75

vezano uz ovo gore navedeno,ja sam bila dojena 6 mj., moja seka je isključivo dojila malu tjedan dala i onda kombinirala s bočicom do 3 mj., poslij samo AD.

Moj tajo mi je rekao na počecima znaš super da dojiš ali prije ili kasnije morat ćeš uvest AD jer nije ni znao da se može isključivo dojit.
a danas su tako ponosni  i svima govore kako im kćerka još doji, nekad ljudi jednostavno ne znaju dok ih se malo "ne educira" sa strane.

a ja tako volim dojenje uh,uh...ma meni je to nešto najljepše što sam iskusila u životu...ne znaju što propuštaju...

----------


## pomikaki

> Slažem se da bi izbor između dojenja i nedojenja trebao biti osobni izbor svakog pojedinca, ali da mislim da to u realnosti nije. Pravi izbor je onaj koji se donosi na osnovu istinitih i dostupnih informacija, a meni se čini da niti su informacije koje onako «folklorno» kolaju o dojenju istinite, niti su podaci o stvarnoj problematici ishrane adaptiranim mlijekom jasno dostupne. To je kao da kažemo da je izbor između pušenja i ne-pušenja osobni izbor i stvar slobodne volje, ali istovremeno tim istim «slobodnim ljudima» uskratimo pristup podacima o mogućim posljedicama pušenja, štoviše, toleriramo da im na sistematskom pregledu medicinsko osoblje, nakon što pohvali njihov izbor da ne puše, preporuči najbolju marku cigareta, ako ipak požele zapalit. Jak mi je to slobodni izbor. Osobno, rado zapalim cigaretu uz kavu, al nikad mi ne bi palo na pamet uvjeravati ikoga da je to jednako zdravo kao šetnja po alpskom proplanku. S druge strane, industrija umjetne hrane to radi, a i puno ljudi koji djecu hrane adaptiranim mlijekom ima potrebu (samo oni znaju zašto, ja tu temu nikada ne iniciram, nervira me) ničim izazvani obrazlagati njegove prednosti – em točno znate koliko beba jede (ne znam zašto je to toliko važno, ali dobro...), em točno znate kada jede (??? Što ne jede kad je gladna?), em je može hranit tko god hoće i gdje god hoće (dobro, može se mlijeko i izdojit ako treba), em napreduju ko na speedu, em majka može što god želi (osim željeti ono što može, dođe mi da kažem, al ne kažem), em uvijek ima dosta uza se (jer sisa je nepouzdana, uvijek negdje odluta baš kad ti zatreba)... ne volim to slušat ne zato što se ne slažem, nego zato jer te «prednosti» u prijevodu zvuče ovako: «ti (nepouzdana dojeća majko) ne vodiš računa niti koliko niti kada ti dijete jede, tvoj je život van kontrole, mogućnosti kretanja, rada i komuniciranja su ti ograničene, zakidaš oca svoje djece za neponovljivo iskustvo hranjenja djeteta i generalno dovodiš civilizirani svijet u nepriliku odbijajući njegove blagodati i tabue. I ja to uredno odslušam i odem svojim putem. Jer ako bih rekla da je dojenje zdravo za majku i dijete, da je jeftino, super-dostupno i ekološki savršeno, mogla bih nabiti osjećaj krivnje osobi koja me upravo suptilno izvrijeđala, a to nikako ne bih htjela.


 :Laughing:  kako dobar post, nisam ga do sad vidjela...

----------


## annie84

Meni je dojenje bilo nesto najprirodnije. I danas je. I puno sam citala prije poroda i znala sto zelim i kako i zasto. I uspjesno dojimo vec 5 mjeseci.

No...ima onih koji imaju gro knjiga doma, procitaju i onda dodju i bolnicu i kazu "bocicu molim". Pa tom istom djetetu daju 2 hrenovke i 2 kajzerice u dobi od 6 mjeseci. Pa onda jos kazu da im se dojenje gadi i da cemu majcino mlijeko kad ima krumpira, graha i zelja. I nazalost to kaze netko tko mi je blizak, stariji od mene 8 godina, upravo rodio drugo dijete i opet se odlucio na bocicu. A ja znam da joj ne mogu promijeniti misljenje kad kaze "vi koje dojete se drzite toga kao da ste u sekti". Sto da ja nakon toga kazem. Nista. Radi kako mislis da je najbolje (iako znas i procitala si da to nije dobro), ali ja necu i nemam snage uvjeravati u suprotno nekoga tko ne zeli drugacije...

----------


## IvanaR

Malo, malo, pa se pomene prodojeća sekta. Mislim da je krajnje vreme da smislimo tajni pozdrav!  Šalu na stranu, čini mi se da je obrazovanje medicinskog kadra, ključno za povećanje zastupljenosti isključivog dojenja. Zašto se čudimo što je dojenje neuobičajeno kad patronažne sestre daju neadekvatne savete, a pedijatrima je formula jedino rešenje za sve probleme sa dojenjem. Dok se to ne reši bićemo cyber sekta.

----------


## leonisa

kazes da se nacitala i informirala i na kraju je donjela svoju odluku i napravila svoj izbor i ti ga kao takvog moras postivati ma koliko dijametralno bio suprotan od tvoga i ma koliko smatrala da nije ispravan jer odgovornost nije na tebi i ne treba biti. stoga si nemoj na ledja stavljat nepotreban teret  :Smile: 
znas da je donjela odluku temeljenu na informacijama. na zalost, mnoge zene nemaju mogucnost informiranog izbora  :Sad:

----------


## Nia_Zg

Bilo bi zgodno da za Svjetski dan dojenja jedna od hrvatskih nacionalnih televizija prikaže rodin film o dojenju - to bi vjerujem bila najbolja promidžba. A može i koji jumbo plakat s cool slikicom nekog malog sisavca i njegove mame. Nakon toga Domovi zdravlja bi u pedijatrijskim čekaonicama definitivno trebali imati plakate što propagiraju dojenje, a o čekaonicama u rodilištima da ne pričam.

----------


## annie84

> kazes da se nacitala i informirala i na kraju je donjela svoju odluku i napravila svoj izbor i ti ga kao takvog moras postivati ma koliko dijametralno bio suprotan od tvoga i ma koliko smatrala da nije ispravan jer odgovornost nije na tebi i ne treba biti. stoga si nemoj na ledja stavljat nepotreban teret 
> znas da je donjela odluku temeljenu na informacijama. na zalost, mnoge zene nemaju mogucnost informiranog izbora


Naravno, zato sam i napisala da joj nisam nista rekla, niti necu. Njen izbor.

----------


## Storma

da se vratim malo na dio o adaptiranom, odnosno bocici
jedan od najjacih argumenata je slijedeci "kad dajes bocicu znas *koliko* je dijete pojelo a kad dojis nikad ne znas". moje su cure strasno puno dobivale na tezini (anita 1 mj 1600g a kata 2000g), no ni to me nije spasilo "da nije mozda gladna" komentara.

nazad na temu, cure su bolesne piju antibiotike, kao i MM. otisla sam svojoj doktorici da provjeri moje stanje. dojila sam katu u cekaonici, i u sestrinoj sobi (i doktorica je vidjela da dojim). ne mogu vam opisati koliko me odusevilo sto nisam nijedan negativan komentar dobila, niti sto dojim "toliko" dijete (1g 8 mj, 15kg), niti da bih trebala prestati. doktorica je samo rekla da mi ne bi dala anitobiotik dok nije bas nuzno, obzirom da dojim. predobro. 
pomaci postoje. bas mi je palo na pamet da sestra od pedijatrice nije komentirala moj odgovor "jos uvijek dojimo" na pitanje kada smo prestali dojiti (kontrola sa godinu ipo). niti me je upucivala u sokove/kasice/stogod kao sa anitom. sad ne znam da li je to promjena stava, ili je digla ruke od mene  :Laughing: jer sam njima "poznata dojlija"  :Cool:

----------


## ana.m

Ja nisam dojena, niti jedan dan, čak sma provela mjesec dana u bolnici bez mame jer su čekali da "ojačam" pa da me daju kući tati jer je mama bila bolesna. Ne sjećam se da sam baš vidjela nekoga da doji, uglavnom su svi djecu hranilim na bočice. Čak se sjećam, bila sam već cura od nekih 22 godine i jedna poznanica je rodila i hranila bebu nekom formulom i govorila meni kak je to super AD, a ja sam se trudila zapmatiti to ime jer će i moja beba papati tako dobro AD. Kao curica sam svoje bebe "hranila" isključivo na bočicu.
A onda sam ostala trudna...Čitala malo po netu, naišla na RODU, iščitala dosta tekstova...
I nekako se u meni nešto dogodilo, moja djeca nisu popila ni kap formule. A s prvim sam imala popirličnih problema. Od ragada, krvavih i bolnih bradavica, mastitisa...Ma neuka skroz, a mislila kak ja sve to znam od čitanja. 
I sjećam se kada sam na početku kurila, pa mi je patrinažna rekla da pripremimo AD jer ne smijem dojiti s temperaturom, cijelo vrijeme između podoja sam samo skidala temp da ne bi slučajno svom djetetu dala bocu. To mi je zvućalo strašno. 
Nisam zvala SOS, nekako je sve išlo instinktivno.
A iskreno, mene baš briga kaj druge rade sa svojim cicama i svojojm djecom. Živciraju me glupi komentari i razlozi nedojenja ali se ne mješam u to. 
A nema mi smješnije reklame nego ona gdje mama doji dijete, a na vrhu plakata piše logo s H!

----------


## Death-of-Art

mislim da treba staviti reklame na TV o dojenju i što više to sve proklamirati.
ja nemam problema s dojenjem u javnosti, jest da ima ljudi koji me gledaju mrziteljskim pogledom, ali to su njihove osobne frustracije koje moraju riješti sa sobom.
mene se to ne tiče.

no, da. sjećam se jednom, mislim da je to bilo na Zrinjevcu, kako je ženi beba plakala i ona mu je pokušala uvaliti dudicu i neku bočicu ali beba nije prestajala plakati.
ja sam sjedila moža 20ak metara dalje od nje. i moja je beba počela plakati, bio je gladan.
ja sam ga normalno podigla iz kolica i prištekala na cicu.
ta žena je gledala u mene i odjednom je ona sjela i odmah je izvadila sisu , prištekala svoje dijete na nju i dijete se odmah umirilo.

meni je žao, uistinu, što neke žene osjećaju sram od dojenja u javnosti, ali jasno mi je zašto se srame.
društvo nam je još uvijek prilično nazadno , primitivno i licemjerno.
djevojka od 16 godina koja hoda s dubokim dekolteom i u suknjici koja joj jedva pokriva guzu nije meta sablažnjavanja.
a majka koja hrani svoje dijete na najbolji mogući način je nešto nekulturno i ružno.

uglavnom, da.
trebalo bi dojenje što više reklamirati da postane društveno više prihvaćeno.
tužno mi je i jadno mi je kako je dojenje u našoj državi maltene tabu tema.
prejadno mi je to.
ljudi naprosto ne znaju.
i samo to. ne znaju.

sviđaju mi se okupljanja gdje žene zajedno doje u javnosti.
bilo bi lijepo da ih se ove godine skupi još više.

no, TV ipak vrši najjači utjecaj na ljudski mentalitet.
TV je ustvari današnji odgoj.

zato bi trebalo napraviti reklame na TV-u.

a može i one velike plakate na zgradama.

----------


## njokica

Točno, trebalo bi opet staviti jumbo plakate - mislim da j pred cca 5 g RODA imala slične plakate - pogotovo treba proklamirati produženo dojenje jer, kao što sam ranije navela, niti zdravstveno osoblje u području pedijatrije ponekad ne zna za dobrobiti. O društvu koje nas okružuje da ne govorim.

Naravno da bi Rodina emisija o dojenju bila pun pogodak, ali u nekom razumnom terminu (poželjno prime-time, off course), jer se stvarno radi o nečenu što treba pogledati što je moguće veći broj ljudi, različitih dobnih skupina.

----------


## Death-of-Art

ne samo emisija o dojenju nego baš reklame između filmova i serija.

----------


## Beti3

Konačno sam našla temu po svom guštu. Troje djece sam dovela iz rodilišta bez da sam imala bočicu a kamoli mlijeko u kutiji. Tako mi je normalno bilo da će se moje tijelo brinut za njih isto kao što je brinulo cijelu trudnoću. Zašto to većina mama ne doživljava tako? Da li je stvar u školovanju, inteligenciji, lijenosti ili se osjećaju neugodno. To mi je rekla prijateljica koja je rodila malo prije mene i naravno odmah "ostala bez mlijeka". Gdje je uzrok tom nepovjerenju u svoje tijelo? Ja uvijek pokušavam reći mamama da doje, ali izgleda da ne pomaže ništa ukoliko se žena već prije čvrsto ne odluči da su (.)(.) najbolja stvar za nahranit bebu. I sad mi najbliža osoba hrani bebu na bočicu i pokušala sam, nije da nisam, trudeći se ne biti nametljiva. Zašto je važno vidjeti koliko ml mlijeka uđe u gladna ustašca? Nisam uspjela.I tužna sam jer znam što je odgoj i zdravlje djeteta i mame kad doji .No, isto taku mogu mi reći da ne znam kako je na bočicu- jer to stvarno ne znam.
 A doktori su se svaki put čudili na sistematskom od godine dana- "Još dojite!?", tako da sam počela skrivati i od doktora i okoline ( osim muža,naravno). Pa postupno prekidala misleći : zar mogu ja jedna protiv baš svih: i pedijatar i rodbina i prijateljice i onaj podsmijeh. Trebala sam znati da vrijedim više ja sa svojim čvrstim stavom o mom mlijeku nego svi oni. Prekasno sam našla ovaj forum. A i sad smo u manjini,zar ne? 
Možda bi trebalo već u školske knjige za osnovnu školu stavit sliku dojenja, i djecu kroz sve godine školovanja navikavat da je dojenje prirodna i normalna stvar. A možda jednostavno ne opterećivati se onim u čemu nema pomoći kad me nitko ne želi slijediti u mojem silnom zalaganju za dojenje. A svoje razočaranje sam evo tu napisala pa mi je lakše .Nadam se da mi nećete zamjeriti. Ja ću vas sretna čitati znajući da ima mama kakva sam i ja, pa makar ne bile u mojoj okolini. :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

razlicite smo. ne samo kao osobe vec dolazimo iz razlicitih sredina i iz razlicitih obitelji i imamo razlicite postupke i odluke.
i razlicite stvari utjecu na nas.

----------


## kavofob

Iz perspektive predstavnika farmaceutske kuće...

najveći problem je NEZNANJE onih koji bi trebali biti stručni po tom pitanju. svi najčešće misle da patronažne, pedijatri i ostalo medicinsko osoblje propagira formulu jer ima koristi od toga. najčešće to nije tako, nego stalno slušaju o prednostima AD i po slijedu logike počinju ga preporučivati. predstavnici različitih kuća su barem jednom mjesečno kod njih i ispiru im mozak. kada bi na isti način slušali o dojenju puno toga bi se promijenilo.

samo...dojenje je besplatno i onda sve pada u vodu...zamislite samo situaciju kada mlada majka ulazi u ljekarnu i nesigurna u svoje dojenje žali se ljekarki, a ona joj, umjesto preporuke AD, da niz korisnih savjeta kako  da ustraje u dojenju i pruži broj SOS telefona...utopija, zar ne...

----------


## MGrubi

to će se desiti samo onda ako je ta ljekarnica pro-dojeća te je i sama dojila ili čak se susrela sa problemima u dojenju

kad farmaceuti imaju direktan pristup lječnicima u konačnici imaš sve bolesnije ljude, jer su ovima mozgovi isprani konstantnim reklamama pa im usfali opreza kod pripisivanja lijekova
na više načina je farmaceutima dojeno dijete financijska prijetnja: ne  plaća AD, dravije je i otpornie
je pa ne treba dodatne lijekove, smanjuje se mogućnost astme (astmaši su skroz profitabilni, dovoljno radnosposobni, al opet moraju doživotno plaćati čitav niz lijekova) , manje alergičara (doživotni potrošač) .... 

nisam optimista

----------


## MGrubi

> . Zašto to većina mama ne doživljava tako?
> 
>  Gdje je uzrok tom nepovjerenju u svoje tijelo? J


znanstvenici su primjetili da životinje u zatočeništvu, koje same nisu bile dojene, ne znaju dojiti vlastite potomke
izgleda da se ti prvi počeci života usade duboko u podsvjest i da žene koje su odrasle na bočici (i ja sam dijelom) imaju snažnu podsvjesnu želju da koriste bočicu
sa tim demonom sam se i sama borila, bila sam uvjerena da neću imati dovoljno mlijeka
fala bogu na Rodi, pa sam našla logične i razumne informacije , zahvaljujući kojima dojim evo več 4 godine (sada pregovaramo o prestanku)

a pogledaj igračke za djevojčice i vidjeti češ dude i bočice ....

----------


## kavofob

> znanstvenici su primjetili da životinje u zatočeništvu, koje same nisu bile dojene, ne znaju dojiti vlastite potomke
> ....


ovo je itekako točno. ja sam usvojila mače koje nije dojeno i nikako nije znalo othranjivati svoje mačiće sisom.

ali na stranu životinje...u našem društvu su duboko ukorijenjeni sto i jedan mit o nemogućnostima dojenja zbog neobjašnjivog nestanska mlijeka, slabog mlijeka, tankog mlijeka i štojaznamčega...

i sama sam bila posve uvjerena da prvo dijete neću moći dojiti zbog X razloga i naravno da nisam uspjela, a sada s drugim, kada sam se educirala na Rodi i čvrsto odlučila uspjeti, sam se susrela s toliko nepodrške i negativizma...čak mi je i vlastita majka direktno rekla da se ona ne bi s tim maltretirala  :Sad:  jer su nam počeci bili jako naporni, a ona je osoba koja se uvijek trudi ostati postrani i ne dijeliti nepozvana savjete...teško je s takvim stajalištima i bez podrške bliskih ljudi uspjeti ako dojenje ne ide glatko...posebno ako nemaš pristupa pravim informacijama  :Sad: 

ruku na srce, ne bih uspjela ni ovog puta bez Rodinih tekstova, podrške mog dragog i prodojećeg pedijatra koji nije dizao uzbunu zbog slabog dobijanja na težini (ne znam smijem li ga ovdje reklamirati)...mislim da su to ključne stvari! a koliko je samo žena kojima nedostaje neka ili čak sve od ključnih karika za uspješno dojenje  :Sad:

----------


## Death-of-Art

> znanstvenici su primjetili da životinje u zatočeništvu, koje same nisu bile dojene, ne znaju dojiti vlastite potomke
> izgleda da se ti prvi počeci života usade duboko u podsvjest i da žene koje su odrasle na bočici (i ja sam dijelom) imaju snažnu podsvjesnu želju da koriste bočicu
> sa tim demonom sam se i sama borila, bila sam uvjerena da neću imati dovoljno mlijeka
> fala bogu na Rodi, pa sam našla logične i razumne informacije , zahvaljujući kojima dojim evo več 4 godine (sada pregovaramo o prestanku)
> 
> a pogledaj igračke za djevojčice i vidjeti češ dude i bočice ....


s ovim bih se možda čak i složila. samo što je kod mene suprotno.
ja sam rođena 88e kad je još bila jaka propaganda adaptiranog mlijeka i većina djece jesu bili na AD... 
no ja nisam bila među njima već je moja mama mene dojila skoro pa 3 godine a adaptirano mlijeko sam probala valjda prvi put kad sam imala 21 godinu haha tj kad sam rodila kupila sam kutiju adaptiranog mlijeka sebi i jela ga na žlicu.
ne dajem ga djetetu.
ali ja volim AD onaj prah jer mi se fino rastapa u ustima i jako je slatko.

uglavnom, da, imala sam jak filing da ću dojiti bez problema i dugo dugo vremena... i sad kad se osvrnem na zadnjih 9 mjeseci otkad sam rodila... moj instinkt je bio dobar.
nisam imala nikakvih problema osim što su me u početku malo boljele bradavice koje sam par puta namazala bepanthenom i to je to.

a dojit ću vjerojatno još dvije, tri godine.

----------


## juby

Mislim da bi trebalo reklamirati dojenje u ginekološkim ambulantama. Većina žena dok je trudna donese odluku o dojenju djeteta. I onda misli da sve zna, a pokaže se da nema pojma. Govorim o svom slučaju. Rodila sam na Sv.Duhu, tamo mi nitko nije objasnio ništa o dojenju. Samo su me pitali kako ide, ja sam rekla da je djete na sisi ali da NE ZNAM jeli doji pošto to nisam nikada vidjela. Onda je jedna sestra došla, pritisnula moju dojku i kolostrum je počeo kapati. Rekla je: evo vidite da imate mlijeka, dijete siše. To nije bilo točno jer kada sam došla kući dijete je cijelu prvu noć plakalo jer nije uspjelo posisati dovoljno mlijeka. A mene su cice bolile, ispucale, užasno. Sva sreća da je sutra dan došla patronažna sestra koja mi je masirala cike, pomogla da dijete namjestimo na sisu, rekla mi je kako to izgleda kada dijete doista vuče mlijeko i na što trebam paziti. Nakon toga beba se najela i zaspala a ja sam se uspjela odmoriti. Ja NISAM znala da dijete plače jer je gladno, jer sam misla da sisa i da normalno vuče. Sva sreća da sam jako tvrdoglava i uporna i nije mi palo napamet da kupim AD. Tih dana smo pomalo krenuli s privikavanjem, čitali forum, gledali rodin dvd i imali broj SOS telefona pri ruci. Nakon tjedan dana smo se uspjeli ustabiliti tako da nisam zvala telefon ali imam ga kod sebe. I onda kada sretnem žene koje mi kažu da nisu dojile ili ne doje iz raznih (po mom mišljenju) glupih razloga, stvarno se iznerviram. Većinu vremena se uspijem suzdržati da ne kažem svoje mišljenje, ali kada mi kažu kako sam ja sretna što imam mlijeka a one eto nisu te sreće doslovno poludim. Nakon toga im kažem sve što mislim, onako  na finjaka i svi ostanu paf. Zadnji put sam to napravila i na kraju me pita moja sestra (koja nije udana niti trudna), pogledaj moje bradavice, mene brine kako ću ja dojiti  :Smile:

----------


## jkitanov

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6gU_V7zfrk

 :Klap:

----------

